# Putting Bulk Seasonings Into Storage



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

I understand spices & seasonings don't have a real long shelf life but also understand as they get old they don't go bad but just lose some strength of flavor. So with older spice you might have to taste it & add more than normal. I know I can extend the life by keeping it cool, dry, dark & without oxygen... thus my procedures below. The finished pail goes into my prepper room that stays 60 degrees or below (in winter).

So I purchased some bulk seasonings from webstaurantstore.com and repacked in mylar with oxygen absorbers. So I start with a 6 gallon pail with large mylar bag & dump in the 25 lbs of beef soup base. I then put 5 lbs of chili powder & 5 lbs of cajun spice in their own 2 gallon mylar bags. I put two 500 cc oxygen absorbers in each spice bag & sealed. Then put those sealed mylar bags in the master bag, with the soup, added an additional 500 cc oxygen absorber plus a 2000 cc one... and sealed. Had a bit of extra room, so before sealing, I did add another large jar of bouillon I had sitting around.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

When I Mylar beans, rice, or what not, I have been adding a bottle of hot sauce but his is a good idea. I have stored spices but have been thinking of putting them in Mylar as well.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> When I Mylar beans, rice, or what not, I have been adding a bottle of hot sauce but his is a good idea. I have stored spices but have been thinking of putting them in Mylar as well.


I think it a good idea to store separate, as properly stored rice & beans can last 30+ years where spices & seasonings not that long. My hope is to make these seasonings last maybe 10 years or so, by storing as I do. But I have no expectation of them storing as well or as long as the food they would flavor, thus the need to pack separately.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

man oh man - hope that beef base doesn't catch toooooo much of that chili powder & cajun spice - you WILL get a mix between those strong ingredients .... mylar breathes - too bad you didn't have 2 gallon buckets for the project ....


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> man oh man - hope that beef base doesn't catch toooooo much of that chili powder & cajun spice - you WILL get a mix between those strong ingredients .... mylar breathes - too bad you didn't have 2 gallon buckets for the project ....


If it were to mix, I could care less as any seasonings during a SHTF crisis would be better than none. But I don't understand your statement that mylar breathes. My understanding is, it is about the best barrier out there. If it were to breathe, what good would it do to put oxygen absorbers in? If it can keep molecular oxygen out why would it not keep the seasonings in?

*Mylar, also known as BoPET (Biaxially-oriented polyethylene terephthalate) is a polyester film made from stretched polyethylene terephthalate (PET) and is used for its high tensile strength, chemical and dimensional stability, transparency, reflectivity, gas and aroma barrier properties, and electrical insulation.

BoPET film was developed in the mid-1950s, originally by DuPont, Imperial Chemical Industries (ICI) and Hoechst. The term, 'Mylar', is presently a registered trademark of the DuPont - Teijin Corporation.

Because polyester film is less permeable to gasses than other plastics, it is often favored in the food packaging industry. When used as a laminate, e.g., aluminum foil / polyester / LLDPE, it provides increased shelf life and freshness, as well as an excellent barrier against moisture and gas, notably oxygen.*


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

add this to your Mylar and smoke it!
Dried Jalapeno | Harmony House Foods

The Jalapenos are surprisingly potent after rehydrating.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I've done something similar with seasoning. But I use a "zip lock" Mylar bag (seal must be heat sealed). But I can reseal the bag to keep everything safe if and when I need to open it. Never thought of the soup base, great idea. I will have to order. I think I know someone I can split the boxes with, since I don't have room for 25 LBS each. Thanks for the address.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

I grow peppers in the garden, so don't store those. Jalapenos are my favorite pepper as they have nice but not overpowering heat plus have great flavor. Matter of fact, they grow the best of all my peppers and I get loads of them each year. I use them when we can our salsa.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Having clowned around a little on the eating end of japs and habs..will say habs have a much superior flavor profile. Also a lot bigger wallop on the Scovilles. Would be a great day when the smart Aggies can give us a heatless hab..as they was kind enough to on japs for the Pace Picante sauce folks. Woops..looks like some yankee beat them to the punch. 
This Heatless Habanero Packs All Of The Flavor With None Of The Burn : The Salt : NPR


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

******* said:


> If it were to mix, I could care less as any seasonings during a SHTF crisis would be better than none. But I don't understand your statement that mylar breathes. My understanding is, it is about the best barrier out there. If it were to breathe, what good would it do to put oxygen absorbers in? If it can keep molecular oxygen out why would it not keep the seasonings in?
> 
> *Mylar, also known as BoPET (Biaxially-oriented polyethylene terephthalate) is a polyester film made from stretched polyethylene terephthalate (PET) and is used for its high tensile strength, chemical and dimensional stability, transparency, reflectivity, gas and aroma barrier properties, and electrical insulation.
> 
> ...


it's one of the best air barriers around but it's still air permeable - that's why there's such a long storage longevity but still a termination (re-infiltration is complete) - and whatever food goes in is still subjectable to the air environment that surrounds it .... that's why you land up with pickle brine tainted food by re-using deli buckets

PS I was involved in both Mylar & Tyvek market development - you're basically quoting my words


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> it's one of the best air barriers around but it's still air permeable - that's why there's such a long storage longevity but still a termination (re-infiltration is complete) - and whatever food goes in is still subjectable to the air environment that surrounds it


Sure, I understand that. But with all these different spices, that at most take up a gallon of volume, I just can't pack each one in its own bucket. I haven't done that in my other buckets that are loaded with spice containers from Sam's Club. Those too are sealed in a large mylar bag with oxygen absorbers but I'm thinking individually sealing the seasonings & then sealing again in a larger master mylar bag might help with storage longevity a bit. Figure the master bag will stay oxygen deprived for a bit which will delay any oxygen permeating into the smaller bags even longer.

But as I said, and I'm not being flippant, a mingling of flavors would not be the end of the world. Those three seasonings (beef soup base, chili powder & Cajun seasoning) might make a mighty fine chili.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@*******: webstaurantstore.com Luv that place! :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Annie said:


> @*******: webstaurantstore.com Luv that place! :vs_closedeyes:


I like it too, however when I went thru the soup items... I could not find the boxes that @******* has in the pictures, I can find them by searching the SKU numbers (73219, 73220), but where do you find them in the web listing?

*Rancher*


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

azrancher said:


> I like it too, however when I went thru the soup items... I could not find the boxes that @******* has in the pictures, I can find them by searching the SKU numbers (73219, 73220), but where do you find them in the web listing?


Here are the soup bases:
https://www.webstaurantstore.com/38513/soup-bases.html

From the home page select food & Beverage, then Regal Herbs & Spices & then soup bases. Assume it is not listed with the soups as it is just an ingredient for making soup... not a soup itself. That herbs & spice section has some really nice bulk spices too.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

******* said:


> Here are the soup bases:
> https://www.webstaurantstore.com/38513/soup-bases.html
> 
> From the home page select food & Beverage, then Regal Herbs & Spices & then soup bases. Assume it is not listed with the soups as it is just an ingredient for making soup... not a soup itself. That herbs & spice section has some really nice bulk spices too.


Thanks, I thought I was going Crazy... oh wait---never mind

*Rancher*


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

About a year ago, my wife bought more habanero peppers than we could eat before they went bad. Normally, in this case, we'd dehydrate the extras, but I thought I'd try preserving them in oil. I sliced them thin, then cooked them very slowly for quite a while until I thought all the moisture had evaporated, because I wanted to make Asian hot oil. Then I stored the peppers and oil in a sealed container in the refrigerator. I've been using it repeatedly over the year, (and boy, is it HOT!), but last night I opened it and saw some mold growing on it. 

Next time I do this, I'll remove the peppers from the oil, and bottle the oil while it's above 300 degrees. Then I'll turn the bottle upside down, to kill any pathogens on the neck and cover, before it cools and I store it. This way, the oil should last many years. I'll also cook the peppers longer, and put them in a separate container to use first.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

******* said:


> I understand spices & seasonings don't have a real long shelf life but also understand as they get old they don't go bad but just lose some strength of flavor. So with older spice you might have to taste it & add more than normal. I know I can extend the life by keeping it cool, dry, dark & without oxygen... thus my procedures below. The finished pail goes into my prepper room that stays 60 degrees or below (in winter).
> 
> So I purchased some bulk seasonings from webstaurantstore.com and repacked in mylar with oxygen absorbers. So I start with a 6 gallon pail with large mylar bag & dump in the 25 lbs of beef soup base. I then put 5 lbs of chili powder & 5 lbs of cajun spice in their own 2 gallon mylar bags. I put two 500 cc oxygen absorbers in each spice bag & sealed. Then put those sealed mylar bags in the master bag, with the soup, added an additional 500 cc oxygen absorber plus a 2000 cc one... and sealed. Had a bit of extra room, so before sealing, I did add another large jar of bouillon I had sitting around.


They last longer not ground up...much longer.

Check out middle eastern shops. They have cheap bulk spices.

I buy whole spices and grind them in Mortor and pestle.


----------

